
Practical waterholing through DNS typosquatting - x0rz
https://blog.0day.rocks/practical-waterholing-through-dns-typosquatting-e252e6a2f99e
======
HappyTypist
Another interesting approach is rely on cosmic background noise bit flips. Do
it on Google.com and you can get a few thousand visitors a week

I.e. Register a domain where the ASCII representaton is 1 bit off.

~~~
brak1
ISnt it more likely that it is just bots, that know your domain cos they have
lists of every domain for that tld?

~~~
wfunction
Same question I had. Though it wouldn't be hard to control for, just put a
random honeypot domain and see how many visits it gets.

------
tyingq
Didn't mention spinning up an SMTP server on the domain. That might catch some
interesting info.

------
Bartweiss
Thinking about high-profile domains: there are no close attacks on .gov (.gop
is closest), but .mil is subject to both .mit (not so close) and .ml (Mali,
quite close) attacks.

------
chiefalchemist
Hard to believe that many big traffic sites haven't bothered to snatch up
any/all similar domains.

------
SubiculumCode
Interesting. Tell me, is the affiliate stuff mentioned in the article actually
illegal?

~~~
eridius
It's almost certainly against the TOS for the affiliate program in question.

------
jfaat
s/Ethipia/Ethiopia

